# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> 10 Parallels Between Classical Music and Hip-Hop
> 
> 1) The comparison between counterpoint and layered samples/melody lines...
> 2) The comparison between the poetic bard tradition in rap (thinking of Homer as the first rapper?) and the Lieder tradition
> ...


----------

